# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  DEILD Shortcut & Wake up problems

## Kuyarei

*I started doing the DEILD technique today, i already had my first attempt at this. it would be safe to say i almost did it if it weren't for waking up by force and not naturally even though i used a mantra.

I will not rush my way through, but i need to know how do i wake up after my dreams, as for staying motionless, I got that out of the way now. Do i use "i will wake up after 3-4 hours" ?

And for a DEILD shortcut i will definitely try, is rolling over. It's said to be done after the wave of sleep paralysis occurs. You roll over with your dream body NOT your physical body. and enter a dream on your room (or false awakening).*

----------


## Piggy

I think you could still do it by waking up by force (I'm assuming you're talking about an alarm?) and just practice more on re-entering sleep after being disturbed.

I just had a DEILD this morning where this happened. I woke up naturally and, without thinking, moved around a lot, opened my eyes to look around and check the time, did a bunch of stuff, and then remembered I could go back into my dream. It was tricky. I had to really relax myself and focus on the dream until I was no longer aware of my real body and instead took over my dream one.

I rarely lie still after waking up from a dream and frequently get DEILDs after breaking my relaxation. What I'm saying is, don't give up on DEILD if you can't stay still or wake up using a mantra. It can be done!

----------


## gab

> *I started doing the DEILD technique today, i already had my first attempt at this. it would be safe to say i almost did it if it weren't for waking up by force and not naturally even though i used a mantra.
> 
> I will not rush my way through, but i need to know how do i wake up after my dreams, as for staying motionless, I got that out of the way now. Do i use "i will wake up after 3-4 hours" ?
> 
> And for a DEILD shortcut i will definitely try, is rolling over. It's said to be done after the wave of sleep paralysis occurs. You roll over with your dream body NOT your physical body. and enter a dream on your room (or false awakening).*



The problem with alarm is that it wakes you up too much too fast. If you can get a gentle alarm, maybe just a buzzer under your pillow, or a soft music, or something similar. The thing is, for you to pull of a DEILD, you need to stay in same REM you came out of. And if you wake up too much, when you start thinking about your day, the REM ends.

But you still have a chance for a LD - via WILD. Since you are still very relaxed, as soon as you remember that you wanted to DEILD, stay still and go for a WILD same way you would go for a DEILD. You still may get a LD, it's just gonna be called differently. 

As to how to train yourself to wake up naturaly - mantras are good. "I wake up after every dream", "I wake up and stay still". You can try drinking water before bed and then every time it wakes you up for the restroom. There is a good chance that you will wake up gradually.





> I think you could still do it by waking up by force (I'm assuming you're talking about an alarm?) and just practice more on re-entering sleep after being disturbed.
> 
> I just had a DEILD this morning where this happened. I woke up naturally and, without thinking, moved around a lot, opened my eyes to look around and check the time, did a bunch of stuff, and then remembered I could go back into my dream. It was tricky. I had to really relax myself and focus on the dream until I was no longer aware of my real body and instead took over my dream one.
> 
> I rarely lie still after waking up from a dream and frequently get DEILDs after breaking my relaxation. What I'm saying is, don't give up on DEILD if you can't stay still or wake up using a mantra. It can be done!



I strongly suspect that those dreams are WILDs. Nothing wrong with that. Just that by definition, if you wake up and move and look around, you are awake and next LD will be Wake - initiated WILD. 

For a dream to be a DEILD, you need to stay in REM. REM ends the moment we wake up. But if you wake up only a little, when you are still more asleep than awake, that's when you do a DEILD. Provided, that you have woken up from a dream. But even if you didn't wake up from a dream, you can pull of a WILD.

Good luck guys ::alien::

----------

